# ac sweating



## biker

29ft toyhauler, ac is sweating at all ducts and creeping along the ceiling, anything im doing wrong, thanks


----------



## rjf7g

You must be camping in high humidity and your ducts aren't insulated very well (creeping along the ceiling means "following the ducts through the ceiling" I assume).  Check to make sure all of your vents and windows are closed - your AC can't bring the humidity down in your camper unless they are.  I would keep my ceiling vents open to allow the camper to air out/dry out going down the road.


----------



## biker

ac sweating

thanks, we had the door open and screen closed as we camped, i will try closing doors and vents, thanks


----------



## brodavid

I agree with Becky, you can not cool down with doors and vents open, I tried to tell my wife that but .... ouch  .... yes dear I understand no complaining, you just stepped outside for a moment,,  just joking


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

RV AC's do not make cold air, they cool by REMOVING heat from the inside air as it is circulated thru the AC unit.  Each cycle, 20 degrees is removed.  This creates a LOT of condensation, hince the water that runs off the unit.....  Having your doors open, Becky is right, humidity is not being controlled.  I have seen this in non insulated ductwork also.  Not much you can do to fix that, since the ductwork is in the ceiling.


----------

